# Pekiti Tirsia and the Women of the Philippines National Police Force!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is a video of some women police in the Philippines practicing Pekiti Tirsia!


http://www.gmanews.tv/video/12682/Lady-police-officers-show-off-skills-in-fighting-criminals


----------

